# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Has anyone ordered from Rainforest Station?

## McLaura

I was looking at Rainforest Station (Rainforest Station poison dart frogs geckos terrariums Grand Rapids Michigan), and they have Leptopelis flavomaculatus, which I have been having a hard time finding.  I'm really hesitant to order frogs online, though, so wondered if anyone else has any experience with them.

----------


## John Clare

I've never heard of them and I can't find any testimonials or mention of them on Faunaclassifieds' Board of Inquiry, or a cursory search of google.  Sorry  :Frown: .

----------


## Paul Rust

I have ordered from Rainforest Station. Micheal Novy is a great guy and his animals arrive in excellent condition and he is easy to contact and talk to if you have any questions. I would not hesitate to order from him.

----------


## Malduroque

Novy runs Rainforest Junky. That much I'm sure of as I was just at that site. Rainforest Station appears to be a different entity. Are they both owned and operated by Mr. Novy?

----------


## Paul Rust

> Novy runs Rainforest Junky. That much I'm sure of as I was just at that site. Rainforest Station appears to be a different entity. Are they both owned and operated by Mr. Novy?


I appologize, you are correct. Novy owns Rainforest Junkies. I should have read it a little closer. I am just always ready to give good guys as much credit as possible. I don't know anything about Rainforest Station. Thanks for the catch!

----------


## John Clare

I hope no one gets the wrong idea from this thread (thinking of your first message NWAR).

----------


## Paul Rust

Probably should delete it John. Could you please do that?

----------


## McLaura

Thanks for the clarifications!  I decided not to order from them just yet, as I do get to Grand Rapids from time to time and I might check them out in person at some point.

----------

